# Roosters??



## mikephx (Nov 18, 2015)

I bought my 3 chicks at the same time 3 Sunday's ago and were all supposedly the same aged females... Should I be expecting two roosters here since one is noticeably smaller?? (She's also always getting picked on by the two larger ones!)


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

They look like pullets.


----------



## mikephx (Nov 18, 2015)

Whew!! I sure hope so! We're in Phoenix, AZ and aren't allowed to have roosters! Just very strange to me that the one is so much smaller than the others!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

mikephx said:


> Whew!! I sure hope so! We're in Phoenix, AZ and aren't allowed to have roosters! Just very strange to me that the one is so much smaller than the others!


Sounds like the pecking order is being established. Keep and eye on the "runt" and ensure that the other two are not preventing her from eating. Signs would be pecking at her while eating/drinking, pushing her away from the feeder, crowding her out. If it's severe picking, add another feeder. It's time to get a bigger box to prevent overcrowding which can lead to picking.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

If they're hatchery stock sometimes you'll have a runt that just is smaller... in my experience they tend not to be as healthy but it could just be the pecking order too. Too early to tell at this point. They are nice and dark, I would believe them to be females myself.


----------



## mikephx (Nov 18, 2015)

Makes sense! And she (the little one) did have pasty butt twice over the last two weeks! Seems to be doing ok now though.


----------



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

I had the same deal with my Light Brahmas. They are around 12 weeks now and they're all the same size-can't tell them apart!


----------



## 4845274 (Dec 6, 2015)

One of those chickens is like mine I think a barred rock


----------

